# Excellent Rubber Glove



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

Chuck,

Thanks for the review. Gloves are always something I forget to use until after my hands are all gluey, gooey, or chemically irritated. The price isn't too bad either.

Just an additional note… nitrile gloves are latex free, for those that are sensitive, and made from a synthetic polymer. Most people can use them without any skin problems. Every shop should have a box : )

Lisa


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have very large hands and, in general, XL is not big enough for me. But you say that these XL gloves are "roomy". For $9.00 (and a shipping charge) I will give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## BigBard (Jan 19, 2009)

lol, i thought i was getting a deal at Harbor freight for 11.99


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I also bought mine at HF , but waited for them to be on sale for $6.99 : ) They are holding up quite well so far !


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Use a lot of similar gloves at work. Somehow, the same gloves get used in my shop. (-:


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Based on this review I ordered a box of these gloves from Amazon. I have very large hands and I have never found a disposable glove that was comfortable. These are great gloves - even for me and my XXL hands. Thank you for the tip.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

Rich: Glad you liked the gloves. They are roomy and fit big hands like ours quit nicely. These gloves don't fit "skin tight" like a lot of other rubber gloves and they have great grip too.


----------

